# Need antivirus program for windows 10



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I had the free "Avast antivirus" program on my Windows XP computer. When I got this new Windows 10 computer it had McAfee on it ready to be installed. I was advised to get rid of McAfee, which I did.

Not being computer literate yet knowing some antivirus programs have firewalls that cause problems and/or simply do not work well in some computers, I need suggestions as to what free antivirus program might be best for my new computer, i.e. Windows 10. I have the ccleaner as well as Malwarebytes; however, I need a good antivirus program as well. Any information relative to this would be helpful.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Avast works fine on Windows 10.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Use whatever free one you prefer. I sure wouldnt pay a dime for one. McAfee is only a month trial pay version, it will start asking for money. Its also rather sucky virus protection, uses lot computer resources, and slows computer way down.

As I keep telling you, if you dont install any third party virus protection, win10 has its own built in by Microsoft. It can not be removed so its always there. The third party virus protections turn off the built in one. When they are disabled or uninstalled the built in one takes over.

Firewall can be inconvenient because it warns you when something is trying to communicate on your internet connection. In other words its trying to tell you something you dont want to hear so you blame the messanger rather than the thief. It is most likely Microsoft update or their built in spyware or some third party software trying to update itself. But can be virus or such trying to phone home. Yea its inconvenient when it tells you something you never heard of is trying to do something or other. But you shouldnt consider that a problem but an opportunity to learn something new. If its something that should be happening then no harm. If its something that shouldnt be happening, you may just stopped something bad, that your virus protection hasnt been updated to detect yet.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Kaspersky free is also good...thats what i am using right now...also keeps you away from bad sites and man in middle attacks


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks HermitJohn. I have heard you. Guess it is just my ignorance causing me to feel better with an antivirus program I can actually see; and I couldn't find the one you're talking about on this Windows 10.

Meinecke, Thanks for the information. I've just completed the downloading/installing of Avast and I've run the scan.

I did find something I would like clarity on. When scan finished, this was what it found:
...no viruses
...no bad browser add-ons
...no network issues
...no weak passwords
It also found:
...vulnerable software
...performance issues
There is a button at the bottom of these findings that states "resolve all" yet it does not state how the resolution will occur nor what it will do to the computer to resolve all. Does anyone know what this "resolve all" will do? Should I click it or not? (I'm doing nothing with it until I understand.)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Avast free.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> It also found:
> ...vulnerable software
> ...performance issues
> There is a button at the bottom of these findings that states "resolve all" yet it does not state how the resolution will occur nor what it will do to the computer to resolve all. Does anyone know what this "resolve all" will do? Should I click it or not? (I'm doing nothing with it until I understand.)


If you click that, it'll tell you it can't fix those unless you upgrade to the paid version. But that's stuff that does't need to be fixed; it's just "bells & whistles" stuff they use to try to get you to upgrade. Can't blame them for trying. 

It's best to turn off the components that are just there as teasers for the paid version, and a couple others you don't need. Go to Settings, then Components, and turn off the switches for these items:

Software Updater
Remote Assistance
SecureLine
Cleanup
Wi-Fi Inspector

Passwords
You may have to wait briefly as it turns off each one, before you can do the next.

There may be one or two others you'll want to turn off; if it ever recommends an action for which it says you need the paid version, just turn off that component. The free version gives you all the protection you need.

While you're in Settings, on the General tab, check these items:

Enable Hardened mode (leave it on Moderate)
Scan for potentially unwanted programs (PUPs)
Silent Mode
That will get you the best protection with the minimum hassle.

And don't forget to run monthly:

Avast Boot-Time Scan
Malwarebytes scan


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Backwoodsman7.
I did pull up Avast and went to settings > components.
I then found and did the following:
....Software Updater...uninstalled
....Remote Assistance...*cannot find this*
....SecureLine..."*VPN*"*?*...uninstalled
....Cleanup...uninstalled
....Wi-Fi Inspector...uninstalled
....Passwords...uninstalled
Then in Settings, on the General tab, I found the following and took action:
....Enable Hardened mode (leave it on Moderate)...checked
....Scan for potentially unwanted programs (PUPs)...checked
....Silent Mode...checked 

There was another checked already. It is:
....Enable CyberCapture (It is on "Always block it".)* Should I uncheck/uninstall this?
*
Yes, I'll remember to run the two below monthly:
....Avast Boot-Time Scan
....Malwarebytes scan

Backwoodsman7 you're such a gem. Thanks for helping.

Oh I still have a question: I have no idea how to "reboot" or "turn off" this Windows 10. On my old XP computer those options were in the "start" menu; but I cannot find them anywhere in this computer. Can you direct me?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> ....Remote Assistance...*cannot find this*



Looks like it isn't present in the latest version.



> ....Enable CyberCapture (It is on "Always block it".)* Should I uncheck/uninstall this?*



Leave that checked.



> Oh I still have a question: I have no idea how to "reboot" or "turn off" this Windows 10. On my old XP computer those options were in the "start" menu; but I cannot find them anywhere in this computer. Can you direct me?


Going from memory here... If you click the Menu button (what XP called the Start button, bottom left) you'll see Power near the bottom. Of if you right-click, on that menu should be a Shut Down selection.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok will keep that one checked.
Yes, I right-clicked on the window icon (lower left) and there were the options. 
I'm feeling more empowered everyday as I understand this Windows 10...thanks to so many in here. 

One more question...or maybe it's too soon to say "one" more; so will ask another question:
How can I make the "fonts" under the icons larger?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks HermitJohn. Does anyone know what this "resolve all" will do? Should I click it or not? (I'm doing nothing with it until I understand.)


Resolve all is a fancy programming slang for will give it a try. Depending on what software your using it may actually try to fix issues, or many "free" package pop up a and tell you that isnt free.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Meinecke said:


> Kaspersky free is also good...thats what i am using right now...also keeps you away from bad sites and man in middle attacks


Kapersky is a security risk in itself


https://www.forbes.com/forbes/welco....google.com/&referrer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Gary.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Not antivirus, but I also use the free version of Super Anti Spyware. http://superantispyware.com/. I use Windows own virus protection as that is what my computer repairman recommended. Windows Defender. It was already enabled on my computer. I was told if I downloaded another virus protection program, I'd need to disable Windows Defender. So I went with easy.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

I’ve used Norton, Avast, and other over the many years. Since upgrading to windows 10 I removed all of them and just let Windows Defender run. It’s free and built in to Windows 10. Over a year now with 3 computers and not one issue. It’s simple to use and works.

If you had been running any other anti virus programs you have to be sure to remove the old ones completely.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I've already downloaded and installed Avast antivirus program. Is it best to uninstall it, remove all its folders and just trust whatever came with Windows 10? 

I found "Windows Defender Security Center" and it states:

1. Virus & threat protection
2. Device performance & health
3. Firewall & network protection
All of these show "No action needed" under them.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> Well, I've already downloaded and installed Avast antivirus program. Is it best to uninstall it, remove all its folders and just trust whatever came with Windows 10?


No; stay with Avast.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OK. Thanks


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

backwoodsman7 said:


> No; stay with Avast.


Why?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

In The Woods said:


> Why?


Because it's one of the best antivirus programs, it impacts system performance less than most others, and it's free.


----------



## Yellowsnow (May 11, 2016)

Avast became too big and bloated. I used it for years and finally dropped it. Been using Bitdefender and enjoying it a bunch.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I went over and looked at Bitdefender. It showed no part as being "free" and had a lot of foreign language on it....


----------



## Yellowsnow (May 11, 2016)

motdaugrnds said:


> I went over and looked at Bitdefender. It showed no part as being "free" and had a lot of foreign language on it....


Not sure why that was. Are you sure it was the proper site?

https://www.bitdefender.com/solutions/free.html


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yellowsnow said:


> Not sure why that was. Are you sure it was the proper site?
> 
> https://www.bitdefender.com/solutions/free.html


Well no, it wasn't that site. It does look good; so I'll keep it selected in my "favorites" tab. Since I've already installed Avast and it appears to be doing well, I'll leave it. Still I'm grateful for the information. Thank you.


----------

